
Oat Milk Could Change the Way You Drink Coffee (2018) - indigodaddy
http://time.com/5190977/how-oat-milk-could-change-the-way-you-drink-coffee/
======
dpkrjb
I've become a particular fan of oat milk over the past couple of years. It's
one of the more difficult milk substitutes to find in at restaurants the UK
(coffee places usually fair better), almond and soy are relatively common.
There are varieties that also froth up really well that barristas now use.

I'm a particular fan of the price point. Being from the UK I can assume that
any almond milk I drink would be made from almonds from another country, it's
same with the coconut oil I use for cooking. So I am willing to accept some
price inflation in order to remove dairy. But oat milk tastes much nicer and
would probably get whittled down to a generic price point that beats any other
milk substitute because it can be grown locally (almost anywhere in fact) and
cheaply.

~~~
Spooky23
What motivates you to eliminate dairy?

~~~
ajaxaddicted
Not OP, the reasons for eliminating diary are so many - cholesterol, hormones(
most notably estrogen), IGF1 which is cancer promoting, antibiotics, casein
morphine( which makes milk products addicting), the dairy industry is
extremely cruel and the huge environmental impact due to all the resources
needed to bring up a cow

~~~
Dimtree
I think you're missing the most common reason. Up to 65% of the global
population is lactose intolerant to a degree.

[https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/lactose-
intolerance](https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/lactose-intolerance)

~~~
lawlorino
As a counterpoint that's not uniformly distributed globally, the incidence is
much lower in Northern Europe including UK where OP is from.

~~~
Dimtree
As a counter-counterpoint, you assume OP's ethnicity is Northern European just
because he lives in the UK.

------
wastedhours
Oat milk is by far the best "alternative" milk I've tried for coffee - I find
it really adds something different that cow's milk doesn't.

Recently tried making my own and it's a really nice process to go through (to
the extent am looking at small scale manufacture).

If you can, definitely try it in a flat white back to back with cow's milk.

~~~
ranit
> Recently tried making my own and it's a really nice process ...

Interesting. Could you elaborate?

~~~
wastedhours
Sure, it's essentially just soaking and blending:

1) soak the oats for as long as you like (I do overnight, but can be as little
as 30 mins)

2) Pass through a sieve, removing the sitting liquid.

3) Add to a blender with some fresh water and pulse (the amount of fresh water
depends on how thick you want it to be afterwards). You can also add cocoa
powder here if you want oaty/chocolatey milk.

4) Pass the liquor through a nut milk bag (or muslin etc...) to get the milk.

It separates quite easily so you do need to shake before use, but should be
easily achievable with household items.

~~~
ranit
Thank you.

------
bmj
This is really just an ad for Oatly, right? There are other brands in the US
market (at least), and I've seen a few different options on the shelves of my
local food co-op for at least a few years....

~~~
bashy
They really aren't the same as Oatly. My family changed over to Oatly from
cows because of the taste.

------
K0nserv
I stopped drinking regular milk actively more than a year ago. At work we have
soy milk which is good enough, but Oatly is definitely the gold standard milk
replacmenet for me. Unfortunately I am finding that in Edinburgh cafés and
other establishments are struggling to find suppliers that supply Oatly. This
has resulted in a lot of places using other brands of oat milk which are
universally terrible, so now asking for oat milk in your coffee is a gamble.
As I understand it Oatly's methods are patented. Upon finding this out I even
tried to buy shares in Oatly, but unfortunately they aren't publically traded.

~~~
nabla9
Many people, including me, think that Oatly's iKaffe tastes better with coffee
than milk.

You can see that in the local market here in Finland. Large number of oat and
soy milks next to each other, many brands stay fully stacked (they taste bad)
but Oatly's iKaffe is always almost out or out.

People have started to buy more of it when it is available, so it vanishes
from the shelves even faster.

------
dhimes
Here's a comparison of nutritional value, from Livestrong[1]

"Let's take Oatly Oat Drink Whole. One cup has:

    
    
        120 calories
        5 grams of fat
        3 grams of protein
        14 grams of carbohydrate
        2 grams of fiber
    

It also provides 25 percent of the RDA of calcium, 18 percent of the RDA of
vitamin D and 11 percent of the RDA of potassium.

The same amount of cow's milk with 3.5 percent fat contains:

    
    
        146 calories
        11 grams of carbohydrate
        8 grams of protein
        8 grams of fat
    

It boasts 25 percent of the RDA of calcium, 5 percent of the RDA of vitamin A
and 1 percent of the RDA of iron. Unlike oat milk, it has no fiber at all."

[1][https://www.livestrong.com/article/267017-what-are-the-
benef...](https://www.livestrong.com/article/267017-what-are-the-benefits-of-
oat-milk/)

~~~
PhDuck
It might not have fiber, but on the other hand it has far more protein.

------
molf
Oatly is brilliant to make cappuccinos with: the foam is very stable and
tastes great, unlike many other milk substitutes in my opinion.

But unfortunately it clogs the cappuccinatore of our Jura coffee machine after
a few cups...

------
homero
I hated almond milk and recently got into oat milk. I've tried several and
they're very different.

I thought quaker would have the best but it was the worst. Planet oat was the
best. Silk was ok. Haven't tried oatly yet.

I still drink regular milk usually and love soy milk.

~~~
Havoc
Oatly barrister edition is tangibly better than oatly normal

~~~
stefanfisk
Would that be iKaffe vs havremjölk? Because my god iKaffe is so perfect for
coffe that I don’t even consider them to belong to the same product category!

~~~
gazab
Try the new Havredryck Deluxe for coffee instead of iKaffe! Despite the name
it's even better, IMO

~~~
stefanfisk
OMG, I hadn't even noticed Deluxe since the packaging is so similar to the
regular ones, will definitely give it a try!

------
t0mbstone
Pea protein milk (like Ripple or the stuff from Bolthouse) is way better than
oat milk. It tastes just like almond or coconut milk, but has a way, way
better nutrition profile.

Nutrient info for one 8 oz serving of unsweetened original:

\- 8g plant-based protein per serving

\- Zero sugar

\- 50% more calcium than 2% dairy milk

\- 32mg DHA Omega-3’s

\- An excellent source of Vitamin D

\- More iron than 2% dairy milk

\- 70 calories

\- 4.5g of fat

\- 0 carbs

\- 130mg sodium

It's excellent for low carb/keto diets, too!

------
juandazapata
How do you milk an Oat?

~~~
btschaegg
Hmm, perhaps one obtains it by milking a goat in a zero-g environment?

;-)

------
hema_n
Nice one.

------
magwa101
Carbs so, no.

------
m0skit0
Can we please stop calling these juices with additives "milk". Milk is
produced by mammals. Whatever you add to oak juice doesn't make it "milk".

~~~
fredley
Usage defines language, not the other way around.

~~~
stillbourne
Uh, no. The defining characteristic of mammals is the ability to produce milk.
The word itself is derived from the latin word breast. There is a definition
for the word milk as a verb in the mechanical sense as in to extract a
substance from an object mechanically but the product from that extraction is
not, in any sense, milk, as in the noun. The only other known animals to
provide milk are a specific species of jumping spiders. But, as this is
specifically a single species, or perhaps even a small genus of interrelated
jumping spiders, it is not a defining characteristic of its entire class from
an evolutionary stand point.

Milk is an important substance and the definition of which should be more
regulated to prevent distortion or misinterpretation of its function by
marketing. The only manufactured food substance that approximates milk is baby
formula. It is time to stop calling all of these mechanical extractions that
are marketed as substitutions something other than milk. This is important
because there is a lot of misinformation and general quackery that is related
to these mechanical extractions that endanger the lives of infants such as the
parents that killed their 7 month old infant by substituting quinoa milk with
actual milk or formula because it was "natural."

~~~
natch
Looks like the dairy industry is here on HN.

------
Zecar
This is an advertisement. Time was duped but do we have to be also?

